# Anyone Have Electric Griddle Recommendations or Advice?



## kc27 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm looking for an electric griddle for occasional use at home for making breakfast foods (mostly pancakes or french toast).

Does anyone have a model they are happy with or can recommend? I'd like to not go too much over $100, and have seen models for that amount as well as less than half that amount. What I'm not sure of is if the price variance gets you better performance, or if electric griddles all pretty much offer the same level of performance, with the cost difference only being attributable to the manufacturer's name on the box..

Thanks in advance for any ideas on this


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

kc-

You are llikely to get what you pay for.

Be sure you check out the Cuisinart "Griddler". It lists for about $150, but if you shop carefully and manage your coupons from Kohl's or BB&B, you should get it for around $85.

It's basically a panini press, but very thoughtfully designed for versatility. There are two sets of 8-1/2" x 11 grill plates- one set flat and one with ridges. These plates are non-stick and removable for putting in the dishwwasher. DON'T LEAVE THEM TO SOAK IN WATER FOR OVERNIGHT: one CT member did aid the non-stick coating turns white - didn't say how that affected their cooking performance.

The two heated parts (top and bottom, in normal panini-grilling operating mode) have separate heating controls. The unit can be folded out flat with the elements side-by-side to form two griddles or warm servers. I used mine, for example, to keep a large pot of soup nicely hot while serving a buffet over a period of nearly two hours.

Pancakes, various preparations of eggs, bacon, hash-browns and the like are easy to do. Be sure to use plastic utensils, though. Not that it's fragile - you just don't want to push your luck.


Folded up, it is very good for grllled sandwiches, panini, and the like.,

Not that you shouldn't look at other models, but this one has served us very well for 2+ years.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## kc27 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike

Thanks for the first-hand recommendation. The versatility you described sounds like it would have added value vs a "griddle-only" appliance. I will check it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

@MikeLM:

Which Cuisinart Griddler model do you own as there are several models available?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

KoKo' -

Mine is a Model GR-4.

I haven't followed any later models, so I can't compare them. As I wrote, we have been very pleased with the one we have.

Mike


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a Presto Tilt'n'Drain Big Griddle, I've used for the last 5-6 years a couple times a month, sometimes more.  I like to start with bacon, then use the tilt feature to drain the majority of the grease, but leave a little on for the eggs.  I can get 6 xl eggs on without crowding.  Then a quick wipe with a paper towel and it's time for the pancakes.  Amazon has them for $35.  I like mine a lot, and would get another one in a heartbeat.


----------

